
Want an Unbreakable Password? Write It in Iambic Tetrameter - hannele
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2015/10/22/how_to_choose_an_uncrackable_password_use_meter_and_rhyme.html
======
scentoni
test generator: [http://www.isi.edu/natural-
language/people/poem/poem.php](http://www.isi.edu/natural-
language/people/poem/poem.php)

